# My Little Buddy :D



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I finally got around to getting some pictures of my sidekick...here you go guys:


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

That gun has some nice curves i like it


----------

